# Проблема с компьютером в домене



## DOC (22.05.2018)

Доброго времени суток. Есть доменная сеть состоящая из 150 компов, все компы windows 7 x64. Один из пользователей жалуется на недоступность некоторых сайтов в интернете. Пришел к пользователю - первое, что насторожило повышенный ping где то 7-13 милисекунд. Но не всегда а как то произвольно и всплесками потом некоторое время <1 мс. Полез в журнал windows. Вот какие ошибки я там обнаружил:
Event id 129


```
NTP-клиенту не удалось задать узел домена в качестве источника времени из-за ошибки обнаружения. NTP-клиент повторит попытку через 3473457 мин., а затем удвоит интервал между попытками. Ошибка: Элемент не найден. (0x800706E1)
```
Event id 1014

```
Разрешение имен для имени user12.domain.Local истекло после отсутствия ответа от настроенных серверов DNS.
```

Event id 219

```
Не удалось загрузить драйвер \Driver\WUDFRd для устройства WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_ USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MULTI-CARD&REV_1.00#20071114173400000&0#.
```
Event id 1129

```
Ошибка при обработке групповой политики из-за отсутствия сетевого подключения к контроллеру домена. Это может быть временным явлением. Будет создано сообщение об успехе после того, как компьютер удастся подключить к контроллеру домена и групповая политика будет обработана успешно. Если в течение нескольких часов это сообщение не появляется, обратитесь к системному администратору.
```
Event id 7023

```
Служба
    "Публикация ресурсов обнаружения функции" завершена из-за ошибки
    %%-2147014847
```
Event id 5719 netlogon

```
Компьютер не может установить безопасный сеанс связи с контроллером домена DOMAIN по следующей причине:
    Отсутствуют серверы, которые могли бы обработать запрос на вход в сеть.
    Это может затруднить проверку подлинности. Убедитесь, что компьютер подключен к сети. Если ошибка повторится, обратитесь к администратору домена.
```

Комп ничем не отличается от других, ни аппаратно ни программно. Пробовал перевгонять в домен, но это не помогло.
Подскажите как ошибки вылечить. Видимо в них проблема.


----------



## ROOT (22.05.2018)

По ошибке Event id 1014
Method one: Disable RSS, Autotuning, and Taskoffload
1. Run the following command in an elevated command prompt in Windows 7:

```
netsh interface tcp set global rss=disabled
    netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled
    netsh int ip set global taskoffload=disabled
```

2. Disable the Scalable Networking Pack (SNP) in Windows 7 by changing the registry settings as follows:
Perform a full-system backup before you disable the SNP.


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters]
EnableTCPChimney=dword:00000000
EnableTCPA=dword:00000000
EnableRSS=dword:00000000
```

If the registry keys do not exist, create them, and then assign the previous values.
Method two : Disable TCP/IP v6
To disable TCP/IP v6
1. Click Start, click Control Panel, click Network and Internet, and then click
View network status and tasks.
2. In the left pane, click Manage Network Connections.
3. Right-click Local Area Connection, and then click Properties.
4. In the pop-up box, clear the Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6) check box.
5. Click OK, and then restart your computer.
To enable TCP/IP v6
1. Follow steps 1 through 3 in the previous procedure.
2. In the pop-up box, select the Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6) check box.
3. Click OK, and then restart your computer.

Method three: Enable the spanning tree portfast setting in your router
This action varies depending on your infrastructure router. Consult your manufacturer for further details.
Method four: Set you router and PC to communicate on same channel and standard manualy

1. Go to your router admin page which should be 192.168.1.1 (confirm with router manufacturer).
2. Navigate to WiFi settings and choose a channel which should comply with your location, for ex: 11. Save.
3. Choose Standard to broadcast WiFi signal as G only not abgn, bgn, gn (If your router is N capable and any PC in your home/office is only G ready). Save.
4. Go to your PC Network and Sharing Center (Windows 7) and Click on Change Adapter Settings, select you WiFi adapter, right click and choose Properties.
5. In pop up window select Configure, in next window click on Advance tab and browse settings there and choose same channel you choose in you router for ex: 11 and the same standard as G not abgn, bgn or gn. Save and Exit.


----------

